# JD 2130 Year Model



## KNHOOPER (Mar 8, 2010)

I jus't bought a 2130. The serial number is 119272L. It does not have the traditional JD fuel filter on it but two filters like the Massey tractors. Could anyone tell me the year model of this tractor and any other info that might be important???


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Looks like a very early model:

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/7/2/723-john-deere-2130.html


----------

